# .40 cal ammo suggestions



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Just bought a new .40 to carry. Looking for some suggestions on ammo. Thanks, Boo


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

My favorite article on the best choices for defensive ammo selection. It's written by Dr. Martin Fackler who is probably the most known and respected researcher in the field of wound ballistics.

My personal pick would be Federal HST or Speer Gold Dot if you can't find HST.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I use Speer Gold Dot HP


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Speer Gold Dots, Federal HST's, Winchester Rangers. 
In my 40's I run all of the above. 

ammotogo.com usually has decent prices on those rounds.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

im using PDX1 IN my 9, 40 & 45


----------

